#ubuntu-us-wi 2010-11-16
* You're now known as ubuntulog
* You're now known as ubuntulog_
* You're now known as ubuntulog
<douglasawh-work> a view is a way of looking at the world
<douglasawh-work> like, you look out the window and you have one view
<douglasawh-work> then you look out another window and you have another view
<douglasawh-work> people that didn't leave their IRC open over the weekend will likely be confused
<douglasawh-work> the comments here answer a lot of questions: http://douglasawh.wordpress.com/2010/11/12/if-you-cant-say-anything-nice/
<douglasawh-work> new subject though...is another a GDocs or OOo wizard? I am trying to do some stuff with dates
<douglasawh-work> another ==anyone
 * spikeb is not
<douglasawh-work> I figured it out.  I did what I thought the instructions meant, not what it says...because I didn't know what it said existed
<spikeb> haha
#ubuntu-us-wi 2010-11-17
<douglasawh-work> spikeb I've learned not to trust what people tell you.  working with users will do that. :)
<douglasawh-work> h00k: I will try to be there tonight but I'm guessing I won't be.  We shall see.
<uberushaximus> Lolwut, thursday is on the 18th
<nickmoeck> wait I'm confused, is the meeting tonight or tomorrow
<spikeb> tomorrow
<spikeb> or tonight
<spikeb> since its both thursday and the 17th
<spikeb> heh
<spikeb> email says tonight.
#ubuntu-us-wi 2010-11-18
<h00k> oh hello there.
<h00k> Did Iseriously screw up the date?
<spikeb> yes
<spikeb> in the topic
<h00k> I don't know why this is such a challenge
<spikeb> haha
<h00k> Yeah...
<h00k> what is wrong with me
<twopoint718> calenderically challenged?
* h00k changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-wi to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Wisconsin LoCo! | Launchpad: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-us-wisconsin | Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/WisconsinTeam | Forum: http://wisconsinloco.ubuntuforums.org/ | Mailing list: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-us-wi | Meeting: Wednesday Nov 17 8:00pm Right Here!
<h00k> I've never heard it be put that way, but apparently
<twopoint718> ... it's a thing.
<twopoint718> (I think I am too)
<h00k> I'm not that terrible with dates or times normally, but I make myself look like a fool here.
<spikeb> haha
<spikeb> i'm terrible with it usually
<h00k> and I just am with, you know, the *entire* state.
<h00k> oh well.
<h00k> Hey, 5 minutes.
<spikeb> i can hear the clock ticking
<h00k> timtierney ran away.
<spikeb> can you blame him? there's a meeting coming!
<h00k> yeah, they're pretty high-stress
<h00k> exigraff, jrolland-ubuntu, jrolland-kubuntu, lostson, nickmoeck, ripps, sgtd, spikeb, twopoint718, uberushaximus: Anyone around for the meeting start?
<h00k> braxtonschafer: you too!
<spikeb> I am!
<h00k> Whooo!
<exigraff> woooooo
<h00k> cool.
<exigraff> love these high-stress meetings
<exigraff> makes me feel /alive/
<h00k> Three! douglasswi said he might make it, might not
<braxtonschafer> I'm here!  First meeting, whoo!
<exigraff> yusss
<h00k> braxtonschafer: welcome!
<h00k> braxtonschafer: I hope you prepared your required 30 minute speech and demonstration
<braxtonschafer> Oh no!  *facepalm*  I guess I'll have to improvise.
<h00k> Cool, we'll officially start. braxtonschafer, since you're newer to the channel/meeting, tell us about yourself
<exigraff> for 30 minutes.
<spikeb> please.
<spikeb> we have nothing better.
 * h00k coughs
<braxtonschafer> Okay, well, I'm a high school student, and I've been an Ubuntu user since 6.10...and a Linux user my whole life.
<spikeb> awesome!
<braxtonschafer> And trust me, you do NOT want me to talk for the whole half an hour!
<h00k> braxtonschafer: where abouts in the state are you from? n/s/w/e?
<braxtonschafer> sw.
<h00k> Cool, welcome.
<spikeb> darn it, why is nobody up here by me?
<h00k> spikeb: :( You next.
<spikeb> i already introduced myself last meeting.
<h00k> spikeb: again, again! braxtonschafer doesn't know you
<spikeb> haha
<spikeb> hi! I'm spikeb, a linux user since 1997, been with ubuntu since the beginning. i live in the northwest, a bit south of SUperior
<braxtonschafer> Hi spikeb!  It's a pleasure!
<spikeb> hi braxtonschafer :)
<h00k> exigraff: obligitory 45 minute explination of your nickname.
<h00k> alternatively, introduce yourself :)
<h00k> spikeb: also, welcome again
<spikeb> thanks h00k
<exigraff> exigraff comes from a combination of the Greek word for "six", and... yeah, I have no idea
<sgtd> <- a linux user since ~1998 (Red Hat 5.2 at the time)  i live in Appleton, WI
<h00k> sgtd: Hey there :)
<sgtd> ohai
<spikeb> sgtd, you started with RH too? cool.
 * sgtd waves to braxtonschafer
<h00k> sgtd: Next time I'm in Appleton for training, we'll have to meet up
<sgtd> h00k: sounds good.
<spikeb> my dad used to get training in appleton. popular place for it, seems.
<lostson> is it 8pm yet ?
<h00k> Yeah, we use MasterLink training
<spikeb> yes lostson
<h00k> lostson, hey there.
<lostson> ok
<lostson> hey yall
<h00k> we're doing intros
<h00k> we're waiting for exigraff
 * h00k pokes
<exigraff> ow. I'm exigraff, I've been toying with linux since... 2004ish, and Ubuntu since whenever h00k found it. I'm right in the middle of Superior, at the moment.
<spikeb> cool, somebody up by me!
<exigraff> it's the place to be
<exigraff> roaring metropolis
<spikeb> heh
<h00k> I'm h00k (Anthony), I was in Superior, currently in Rhinelander, I've been using Linux since...yeah, about 2003/4, stuck with Ubuntu because I like the community. Organized a release party in Superior and one in Madison, like meeting people, often screw up dates/times in emails and channel /topics.
<h00k> lostson: how about yourself?
<h00k> also, timtierney, are you around?
<lostson> i'm lostson linux user since RH 7.0 the haloween edition im in appleton area used every distro under the sun pretty much
<timtierney> Yeah.  I'm Tim.  Been using Linux for about five years now.  I live doing college in Milwaukee.  Lately I've been doing Open-Source web design for small businesses.
<spikeb> cool timtierney
 * h00k drones, "Hi, Tim."
<timtierney> Here's my Ubuntu wiki
<timtierney> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimTierney
<sgtd> the <click> there was palpable
<exigraff> aw. timtierney won, no one else had sources.
<h00k> good call. Here's me: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AnthonyHook
<h00k> timtierney++;
<h00k> Did we miss anyone?
<spikeb> is it my turn again or are we still in the same meeting
<exigraff> if you have any alternate personalities, now is the time to introduce them.
<h00k> spikeb: whacha got
<spikeb> nothing
<spikeb> just introducing myself :)
<h00k> exigraff: how about telling us about your progress on the domain?
<exigraff> ah yeah
<lostson> interesting wiki pages
<exigraff> so we have this site, http://ubuntu-wisconsin.org/
<h00k> lostson: I'm probably not too excited
<h00k> s/excited/exciting
<exigraff> lostson: feel free to make your own, as well!
<lostson> didnt know you could do that
<exigraff> well, if /h00k/ was permitted to do that, I'm pretty sure anyone can
<h00k> lostson: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/lostson If you'd like
<lostson> yeah im sure just didnt know you could is all
<exigraff> ;)
<spikeb> I suppose I could put up a page too and then never edit it.
<h00k> I tend to forget about mine from time-to-time...
<lostson> i got enough just keeping up with me blog
 * exigraff sells ad space in his to white-label hosting resellers
<h00k> high-traffic as it is.
<exigraff> and speaking of blogs, ubuntu-wisconsin.org now has functional feed aggregation for our members
<exigraff> http://ubuntu-wisconsin.org/c/syndicated/
<exigraff> all y'all are eligible to be featured here, provided you have some kind of valid feed in a format that you haven't invented
<spikeb> so we have to host the blog somewhere else
<h00k> spikeb: an interesting idea.
<h00k> er, a not-remotely-hosted blog
<exigraff> we could hook you up with an account on the site, sure, or you could create your own at wordpress.com, tumblr.com, or any number of other spots
<exigraff> whatever's easiest for /you/
 * exigraff bows obsequiously
<lostson> i have had mine for years
<h00k> ^ customer service at its finest!
<exigraff> lostson, are you interested in being aggregated on the site?
<exigraff> we pull in posts that are tagged "ubuntu"
<h00k> braxtonschafer: do you have anything as far as this?
<exigraff> and possibly some other tags, I forget
<lostson> possibly
<lostson> there are some things that i write about that would probably not be well received
<braxtonschafer> i blog on and off, but it might be time to start again soon.
<h00k> exigraff has volunteered to be our resident web-dude, all is volunteer, and if anyone has ideas or wants to help, please feel free to speak up
<exigraff> lostson: well, only the ubuntu-related posts are aggregated, if that helps
<spikeb> i think i may start an ubuntu related blog, i'll get in touch via mailing list if i do
<lostson> yeah that would help
<exigraff> braxtonschafer: there's never been a better time to sell your gold!
<exigraff> or start a blog
 * h00k adjusts exigraff's spam filter
<braxtonschafer> perfect!  i'll put on my thinking cap and see if i can't come up with some useful content!
<exigraff> High Quality swiss watch's l0kalikes!
<h00k> So, we have the blog aggregation going on, similar to planet.ubuntu.com, which aggregates feeds from Ubunutu Members
<exigraff> there's a live members list that's half-finished, pulling from the loco's launchpad account
<exigraff> reminder: if you haven't joined us on launchpad, do so!
<h00k> location as seen in the /topic
<h00k> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-us-wisconsin
<h00k> So, what would you guys like to do?
<sgtd> ooo hey!  i like the way that accidental misspelling rolls off the tongue!  "Ubunutu"
<h00k> More meetings? Local meetups,
<sgtd> oo-boo-new-too
<h00k> oh hey, I didn't even notice.
<exigraff> http://ubunutu.com/ :)
<h00k> some activity of any sort?
<spikeb> i'd like to talk on in here more. not personally, but to see the channel a bit more lively.
<h00k> I'd agree
<braxtonschafer> I like that.  I'm not easily able to get anywhere for physical meetings, but I can certainly be on here.
<h00k> I *personally* would like to see some more release parties or local activities around people's areas
<h00k> braxtonschafer: there are a few of us who idle all of the time
<spikeb> i'd like to meet exigraff and ripps sometime. :)
<exigraff> braxtonschafer: he does mean allthetime, too
<sgtd> my local lug is doing a talk on MacOSX at tomorrows monthly meeting  :/
<spikeb> sgtd, ouch
<sgtd> heh
<braxtonschafer> lug...OSX...it doesn't follow.
<h00k> !lug
<lubotu1> Lug's are Linux User Groups. You can find your local group here: http://www.linux.org/groups/
<spikeb> maybe they're talking about how linux owns it?
<exigraff> or perhaps it's a cautionary topic
<braxtonschafer> that'd be smart!
<exigraff> "So you know someone on OSX. Now what?"
<sgtd> if i had time i'd go to it.  macosx from the perspective of linux'ers
<spikeb> sounds interesting, actually
<h00k> It would be
<sgtd> shameless plug -> feel free to edit this wiki if it suits you: http://wisconsinlinux.org
<h00k> what can I/we/anyone do to help get some more activities goin' on?
<sgtd> it's actually the fault of the map on their that i remembered to swing over to this channel tonight
<spikeb> I haven't a clue. I'll babble more in here to try and help.
<h00k> sgtd: well, it helped, anyway.
<lostson> most activites are held on saturdays and i work every saturday so im kinda out of that one
<exigraff> spikeb: the more babbling the better
<h00k> I need to get a Google Calendar out for that
<spikeb> I read geek-orientated news sites every day, so I usually have /something/ to talk about.
<h00k> Also, what do you guys think of more meetings? Or planning some Release Parties for Natty Narwhal?
<h00k> spikeb: you know, like up there near Superior or something
<spikeb> I would love to attend a release gathering for Natty.
<h00k> or a few in a bunch of places
<spikeb> and more meetings is fine with me, i have the time.
<h00k> Madison, Rhinelander, LaCrosse, Appleton, Superior/Duluth
<h00k> what times work well for people?
<spikeb> night time works better for me, but if given advance notice, can do daytime
<h00k> Day is usually bad for me, and weekends
<exigraff> I have a feeling weekday evenings are going to make the most sense all around
<spikeb> 8pm works perfect here.
<spikeb> yeah, i think so too exigraff
 * timtierney Heading home.  Be back in a few minutes.
<h00k> timtierney: drive/walk/ride safe.
 * spikeb misses alt-f2 in unity
<h00k> braxtonschafer: how about you?
<h00k> spikeb: Unity is broken for me :(
<exigraff> spikeb: they didn't include that? :(
<h00k> spikeb: natty/nvidia
<spikeb> not in the mutter version exigraff
<spikeb> h00k, ahh ok. im on maverick, using the release version of unity
<spikeb> which is pretty bad.
<braxtonschafer> well, assuming I can get a way up to Madison, it doesn't matter too much.  Probably a friday evening/saturday, provided I'm not working.
<h00k> spikeb: yeah...I ran that for a bit, too
<spikeb> Unity is an excellent concept. I am hoping the compiz implementation will be good.
<h00k> braxtonschafer: for online meetings, or for meetups/parties?
<braxtonschafer> meetups/parties.  online meetings work pretty much anytime.
<h00k> Cool.
<h00k> Well, there's Holidays and things coming up, how about one more meeting before Christmas time?
 * spikeb is in
<h00k> should we set a date, or should I just pick one out of a hat in a few weeks?
<spikeb> random hat picking
<h00k> cool.
<h00k> mailing list discussion is always welcome (usually it's me posting about something) on https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-us-wi, the channel is always up
<h00k> in the meantime, if there's anything...pressing, ideas for anything related to the LoCo, please bring them up
<h00k> we make this thing happen
 * spikeb nods
<exigraff> *fistpump
<h00k> </inspirational speech>
<spikeb> hehe
<h00k> cool. Anyone have anything else to bring up?
<h00k> we've determined there's work yet on the site, release parties would kick-pants, and we want to do more things
<h00k> I can deal with that
<spikeb> haha sounds good
<h00k> If anyone wants to start planning a release party in their area, I'm available if there are any questions
<h00k> otherwise, feel free to take it and run!
<exigraff> regarding the site - a good way to get activity flowing within the loco is honestly just to generate content. if you just found a new tool that you didn't know about, or have something to get off your chest about Unity, blog about it!
<spikeb> yes, i think i will start doing that exigraff
<h00k> Or how much you hope Unity is going to rock (me)
<exigraff> h00k did a writeup on mtr a few weeks ago, and got some pretty decent reactions from teh internet at large
 * spikeb is pro-Unity
<h00k> Everyone saw it.
<h00k> *everyone*
<exigraff> h00k: reminds me, my grandma used mtr to sort out a problem with her vpn adapter
<exigraff> h00k: kudos
<h00k> exigraff: serious?
<exigraff> h00k: :p
<exigraff> but in all serious, write stuff. it gets noticed, and helps out the loco as a whole.
<exigraff> *seriousness
<spikeb> my mom could probably use mtr heh
<h00k> I got 483 pageviews
<h00k> http://anthonyrhook.com/blog/2010/10/12/mtr-linux-network-diagnostic-tool/
<h00k> for reference.
<exigraff> h00k just wants to jack up that pageview count
<lostson> ill be posting a blog about unity later this week
<h00k> Yes, by like 4 people!
<exigraff> lostson: awesome
<h00k> lostson: cool.
<lostson> gonna rip it a new arse me thinks
<exigraff> h00k: firing up the LOIC as we speak
<exigraff> lostson: heh
<h00k> although it's pretty early and rough, there are some cool plans for it anyway
<h00k> (unity)
 * spikeb is a big fan of the /concept/ of unity....implementation sucks thus far
<lostson> its a interesting looking idea but its gonna have to make some great strides to be out a standard gnome desktop and it sure isnt there yet
<spikeb> even the implementation is a million miles ahead of the main alternative (gnome-shell)
<lostson> personally if im gonna use a shell or something to that effect xmonad or awesome would appeal to me a bit more
<braxtonschafer> unity sure looks interesting!  but...(don't shoot me!) i'm kinda a KDE user.
<spikeb> braxtonschafer, hehe
<h00k> we had a guy using xmonad at the release party in Superior, I had never seen it before
<h00k> It was really interesting
<lostson> its alot like a tiling window manager unity and shell just with more polish
<spikeb> h00k, i bet
<lostson> xmonad is excellent
 * exigraff grabs tar/feathers, backtraces braxtonschafer's ip
<h00k> timtierney: welcome home.
<spikeb> i am terribly excited about the future of unity though. it is going to rock.
<lostson> i used to use ion3 all the time then the developer went bonkers and killed the project
<h00k> I sure hope so
<lostson> so to xmonad i went
<lostson> that and i like haskell
<h00k> I've ever used that
<lostson> xmonad haskell some good terminal apps and qt only apps and a blazing fast desktop can be had
 * spikeb is a usability geek btw, so if anyone has any info on that particular subject or any need for such a thing, ping him
<exigraff> noted, thanks
<h00k> reminds me, I have a little DockStar
<exigraff> totally related
<sgtd> heh
<h00k> http://www.amazon.com/Seagate-FreeAgent-DockStar-Network-STDSA10G-RK/dp/B002MRRU6G
<h00k> One of these guys
<spikeb> cool
<spikeb> i got a sheevaplug
<h00k> I installed Debian on it (Debian has an arm port)
<spikeb> yes, i run debian on my sheeva
<spikeb> :)
<h00k> and it is now a server sitting behind the couch
<h00k> It's really fricking cool
<spikeb> literally.
<exigraff> h00k was geeking out pretty hard...
<spikeb> i wish ubuntu still supported ARMv5
<h00k> My Dad just talked to his Betta fish and called it a "piggy"
<h00k> spikeb: me too
<spikeb> but, there's always debian!
<exigraff> h00k was geeking out pretty hard...
<h00k> I have a 1tb drive plugged into it that it's booting from, that's my server/storage, and I have to get mpd to work and it'll be my little music-streaming-server
<exigraff> er
<lostson> debian runs on everything even the kitchen sink
<exigraff> and, to a lesser extent, Android
<spikeb> cool h00k, i am going to something similar with my plug
<h00k> spikeb: Cool :D
<lostson> anyone do any gaming ?
 * spikeb is a former gamer, still very interested in it
<exigraff> lostson: I'm on xbox live occasionally, not a whole lot of desktop gaming
<lostson> like alien arena open arena nexuiz et ut99
<h00k> I do, I got the Indie Bundle a few months back
<exigraff> Lugaru!
<spikeb> i quit proprietary games for ethical reasons, heh.
<exigraff> oh, c'mon, buying Portal is totally ethical. :)
<h00k> (for the record, I guess the rest of this stuff is not-meeting-related, but feel-free to continue conversation)
<lostson> i will never give up ut99 and both rtcw and ET have just been opened completely up so i have some plans
<h00k> braxtonschafer: I have to ask, how'd you fin dus?
<lostson> im prting the ut99 loki installer to gtk2 currently
<h00k> I've fone a fair-share of Alien Arena
<h00k> *done
<h00k> braxtonschafer: *find us, rather.
<lostson> alot of the old loki installers need to be upped to gtk2 as most distros dont support gtk1 anymore
<h00k> lostson: and you're porting it yourself? Nice
<lostson> yeah slowly but surely
<braxtonschafer> Well, I've been a lurker on the mailing list for a while, and I discovered that from the Ubuntu forums website.
<h00k> lostson: (that's blog-worthy ;))
<h00k> braxtonschafer: Cool.
<exigraff> definitely...
<exigraff> re lostson
<lostson> h00k: made some good progress last night but got alot more to go yet
<spikeb> lostson, i applaud your work!
<h00k> which reminds me, I'm writing a wedding-rsvp php ...application? site? system? whatever, using CakePHP, and am going to open-source it
<h00k> with the help of exigraff, teh php/webapp dude
<lostson> i saw you post that on twitter
 * spikeb applauds h00k and exigraff 
<h00k> braxtonschafer: Yeah, I'm glad to have you around, if you have any fresh/cool ideas, please feel free to share
<h00k> lostson: :D
<exigraff> oh, yeah. is there anyone here that I don't have on Twitter? :p
<lostson> its a slow and tedious process but it comes along i want to use one of the open source game engines and create a FPS kinda in the style of ut99 fast and fun  havent decided on the engine yet though
<braxtonschafer> I'll keep my mind open.  I work at a library, so if that's any use at all...
<exigraff> lostson: I support this - do it!
<braxtonschafer> exigraff: I'm sure you don't have me...
<lostson> as far twitter or identi im lostson on both
<exigraff> lostson: yep, gotcha. braxtonschafer: what's your account?
<h00k> I'm anthonyrhook on twitter and identi.ca, anthony.hook3@gmail.com, http://anthonyrhook.com, I like long walks on the beach and the soulfull sounds of...
<exigraff> U2.
<h00k> better than the Backstreet Boys
<h00k> they have some okay songs
<exigraff> fair enough
<h00k> I have to be in the right mood.
<braxtonschafer> I'm bronxasaur on twitter, braxton.schafer@gmail.com and that's about it.
<braxtonschafer> anybody else here a classic rock person?
<lostson> h00k: you like walking through the woods looking for the hodag
<h00k> lostson: YOU KNOW WHAT THAT IS
<lostson> yes i do spent alot of time up there
<h00k> lostson: Oho, cool.
<lostson> eagle river rhinelander area
<h00k> yep, that's me
<h00k> s/me/my area/
<h00k> lostson: do you any more?
<lostson> i havent been up there in years
<lostson> i think im still banned from eagle river
<spikeb> hodags rule
<h00k> spikeb: and you know what Hodags are, tool. nice.
<spikeb> i am on indenti.ca as well. perhaps we should syndicate that on the site too?
<h00k> microblogging, yeah
<spikeb> h00k, yeah i have family in that area
<h00k> Oh, reminds me, we do have a tag on identica
<exigraff> spikeb: that was mentioned before, we just haven't quite gotten it done yet...
<exigraff> heh
<spikeb> ahh ok exigraff
<spikeb> i dont think we do h00k
<exigraff> do any of you do any web stuffs, by any chance?
<h00k> spikeb: we do!trying to find the link
<lostson> my office assistant is not letting me at my keyboard
<spikeb> h00k, ok!
<h00k> http://identi.ca/group/ubuntuwi
<exigraff> python counts
<h00k> tags: ubuntuuswi ubuntuwisconsin
<spikeb> awesome
<lostson> i think i am subscribed to identi ubuntuwi
<h00k> I should do that more. Maybe my Gwibber won't be broken and that will help me remember
<lostson> try qwit for a fast twit identi experience
 * spikeb joins the group
<h00k> woooo!
<lostson> pino was awesome but he hasnt updated it to work wit oauth yet
<h00k> It's even 'OFFICIAL'
<h00k> I tried pino, it was pretty cool when it worked
<h00k> Gwibber needs some love :(
<exigraff> though admittedly it's come a long way
<spikeb> its not letting me join
<h00k> spikeb: wat, what does it tell you?
<exigraff> spikeb: are you cool enough?
<spikeb>     Sorry, we could not reach that address. Please make sure that the OStatus address is like nickname@example.com or http://example.net/nickname.
<h00k> ....what
<spikeb> probably not, exigraff
<exigraff> :(
<spikeb> got in
<h00k> spikeb: okay, I was checking to make sure you wren't blocked or anything
<lostson> i prefer identi for linux chats it makes reading the conversations much easier
<h00k> I agree
<lostson> we could always do a ubuntu-wi statusnet instance that might be kinda cool
<h00k> Why the hell didn't I think of that.
<h00k> Sure.
<h00k> Gimme a sec
<h00k> ubuntu-wisconsin.org/status ?
<lostson> i wouldnt think the overhead for something like that would be much and i have a ton of parts
<lostson> h00k: sure that works
<spikeb> a gnu social instance would be cool as well, once that is actually something
<h00k> I've never used/heard of that
<exigraff> >.<
<lostson> the statusnet one just lock it down make it so people cant create any kind of groups or all the spam we see in identi
<twopoint718> I've used GNU Social a bit, it seemed a bit rough around the edges. But since it's just Status.net under the hood it's actually pretty far along.
<spikeb> right now its just a clone of statusnet, but eventually, it is supposed to be a FOSS facebook deal
<h00k> twopoint718: hello!
<h00k> Oh, that Open Source Facebook deal?
<twopoint718> Yeah, I was lurking.
<h00k> twopoint718: anything to add post-meeting?
<lostson> im a identi/twitter junkie as my thoughts usually arent that long : )
<h00k> Hah!
<lostson> brb
<h00k> http://ubuntu-wisconsin.org/status/
<h00k> Hey look!
<spikeb> sweet
 * braxtonschafer applauds!
<timtierney> Cool.
 * spikeb joins
<twopoint718> h00k: haha, I had my IRC opened and I was going to participate, but then I was wrestling with some javascript and missed it :\
<h00k> twopoint718: I almost missed it because I was dinking around with my cron backups
<twopoint718> reading over the log though, I have to say +1 for tiling window managers in general and xmonad in particular.
<lostson> oh sweet time to sign up
<lostson> twopoint718: perhaps we could write up a couple of pages on tiling window managers for the loco site
<h00k> That'd be cool, I'd like to know more
<lostson> there im registered and in
<lostson> have to hook this up on my droid now too
<h00k> Me too
<h00k> lostson: do you use Mustard?
<spikeb> ditto lostson
<lostson> i tried mustard but it doesnt inform you of new messages just replies so i use twidroyd or seesmic both of those are great apps
<h00k> Holy crap, http://ubuntu-wisconsin.org/status has my location pretty close.
<lostson> that was quick h00k kudos!
<h00k> ;)
<twopoint718> lostson: sure, I'll summon all my knowledge.
<twopoint718> I'm good for Xmonad and/or dwm
<lostson> dwm is freakn sweet
<h00k> I'd like to learn Xmonad someday.
<h00k> I think I had dwm installed once, but couldn't figure it out
<lostson> rat poison awesome wmii all good ones
<twopoint718> I have a soft spot for software that limits itself by LOC, in this case, less than 2,000
<h00k> Dude, I love string cheese.
<twopoint718> It's actually fairly full-featured for only 2KLOC
<twopoint718> The config file for dwm, is just the C header file config.h
<lostson> yeah i like tiling wm's but they can be limiting in some ways whereas unity with guake and it needs a good launcher like alt+F2 and really your set
<h00k> gnome-do!
<lostson> not a big fan of gnome-do
<twopoint718> I've been using dmenu, which is a pretty good launcher
<lostson> the whole mono thing kinda freaks me out
<lostson> yeah dmenu is nice
<h00k> I've never tried it
<twopoint718> I'm also a heavy user of mutt for email and irssi for IRC/IM (via bitlbee)
<lostson> i think xmonad is slowing down though not much going on development wise lately
<twopoint718> I can *just* barely eke out a config file for Xmonad, but I think it looks really cool.
<lostson> yeah the config file can be a pain it took me awhile to get the syntax down whereas dwm you write it once and your pretty much done
<twopoint718> And it makes more sense now that I'm half way through Real World Haskell
<lostson> i need to get my hands on that book
<twopoint718> I wanted to re map a lot of keys so that they use the "Windows" key rather than ALt
<h00k> There was the guy that attended, I need to find his site again, it'd be interesting to keep in contact
<lostson> yeah thats what i do as well
<h00k> that had Xmonad in Superior for the release party
<twopoint718> RWH is really good, but I think for some things Learn You A Haskell has better (for me at least) explanations
 * spikeb is quite happy to see the channel rocking
<h00k> twopoint718: I'm with you there regarding irssi, that's what I have on my VPS
<h00k> spikeb: Me. Too.
<lostson> i like weechat if im gonna use a console irc app
<twopoint718> h00k: I'm usually only in a few channels and so I think irssi is just fine.
<h00k> I diddn't know it is a console app
<h00k> twopoint718: it works for more than that, too ;)
<spikeb> i use xchat. have for a long time.
<timtierney> spikeb, Yeah.
<h00k> I remember the mIRC days :)
<spikeb> in fact, xchat follows me around on various OSes.
<spikeb> it is rather creepy.
<h00k> I lol'd
 * spikeb grins
<twopoint718> I like the thing in xchat where it draws a line where you last left off in a channel.
<spikeb> i HATE that
<lostson> xchat is what i use most of the time
<twopoint718> really, I think it's pretty good
<spikeb> i can see the usefulness of it, but cannot stand it.
<h00k> So, I work for an IT company, there is only *one* tool that prevents me from using Ubuntu completely, and that's our Remote Assist program, except I can just do that from one of our servers that I Remote Desktop to
 * spikeb works for himself. runs ubuntu and debian. tends to get windows machines to fix though :(
<h00k> spikeb: if you can, check out TeamViewer
<h00k> they have a Linux version
<spikeb> cool
<h00k> we use Go2Assist for work, though :(
<lostson> the statusnet is working great freakn love it
<h00k> Hah, I'm pretty pleased
<braxtonschafer> It sure is awesome!
<braxtonschafer> hey, i'm gonna take off.  thanks everybody for being so accommodating!
<spikeb> take care
<h00k> braxtonschafer: good to see you, take care, keep in touch
<lostson> later braxtonschafer
<twopoint718> is Go2Assist secretly some standards-based technology?
<braxtonschafer> you too.  i'll be around!
<twopoint718> like rdesktop or something?
<h00k> standards based :(, just some proprietary windows-only crap
<twopoint718> h00k: I support mostly windows machines also.
<h00k> http://www.gotoassist.com/en_US/entry.tmpl
<twopoint718> about 140 or so.
<h00k> twopoint718: all of our clients run Windows :(
<h00k> I push F/OSS/Linux whenever I can, though. and everyone knows it :D
<spikeb> good. me too.
<h00k> I'll have my redemption one day.
<sgtd> you'd think employment as a developer on a web app would be redeeming.
<sgtd> and from the end user perspective it is.
<sgtd> our app could care less if you are runnin IE8 or Chromium on Gentoo
<h00k> that's how it should be
<sgtd> but the developer tools i have to work in are 100% windows only   :/
<lostson> i wish i could push it at work but like normal companies they dont care
<h00k> "But we can get a deal on licensing for Windows, Office, and Antivirus!"
<h00k> er....
<spikeb> my company is mostly FOSS except for certain windows tools heh
<sgtd> there has to be some fiscal reason to go against the MS inertia
<h00k> Our new ticket-tracking software runs fine in Chromium/Firefox, so that's nice
<sgtd> my favorite thing at work is that the heart of the datacenter is vmware esx (linux)
<h00k> Also, it's tough because it's all people know
<h00k> sgtd: Ours, too :3
<sgtd> of course they run a bajillion windows 2008 servers on the vm's but still
<twopoint718> The University has pockets that are very Linux-powered
<h00k> the Computer Science Lab at UWS were all dualbooted
<exigraff> not anymore...
<h00k> exigraff: what are they?
<sgtd> OS/2
<h00k> They had OpenSuSEon them
<h00k> sgtd: I lol'd
<sgtd> slick!
<lostson> well time to get to some other things talk to everyone later have a good night
<spikeb> you too lostson
<h00k> lostson: Talk later, take care, thanks for stopping by
<exigraff> h00k: just windows xp. yep.
<h00k> exigraff: er, :(
<twopoint718> Physics is Linux for all grid-type stuff and also many grad students and professors use Scientific Linux on the desktop
<h00k> Cool
<spikeb> very cool.
 * spikeb eyes up a dual core netbook
<h00k> spikeb: One of those with the new nvidia chipset?
<spikeb> no. plain intel all around.
<h00k> When this laptop craps, I'd really like to geta system76 laptop
<h00k> spikeb: nice
 * spikeb and nvidia do not like each other
 * h00k doesn't blame you
<twopoint718> h00k: I've been enjoying the System76 'lemu1'
<h00k> twopoint718: you have one??? How is it?
<sgtd> http://www.system76.com/product_info.php?cPath=28&products_id=107
<sgtd> *quiver*
<twopoint718> Very light, thin, haven't really had any problems with it.
<h00k> 17.3! holy crap.
<sgtd> i can appreciate the portability of netbooks/ultra mobiles but i absolutly hate them for more than <click-browse-click>
<spikeb> i love my netbook but its not powerful enough for what i want. i do not, however, have the money for a full laptop, so dualcore netbook it will be.
<sgtd> i covet machines that weight 12 lbs and ooze zooooom
<spikeb> hehe sgtd
<twopoint718> At the very minimum I need a full-size keyboard.  I'm also a little bit bummed that you only seem to be able to get "wide screen" laptops now
<sgtd> i too am put off by the wide screen stuff
<spikeb> portability is the reason i use laptops/netbooks. portability from location to location, not so much for lap use
<h00k> I have an EEE 1000 and it was fantastic for college
<spikeb> so size isn't too much of an issue for me.
<sgtd> unless they are jamming 50GB of ram and a SAN in there
<twopoint718> I wanted to get something in the 13" range, but since all screens are wide these days, I lost vertical resolution :(
<sgtd> i'm with ya
<sgtd> if they're going to go wide aspect, make it big enough to keep the vert. length
<spikeb> too bad that huge system76 system uses nvidia.
 * sgtd looks funny riding the bus with a baby-grand-piano on his lap
<h00k> I really wouldn't mind http://www.system76.com/product_info.php?cPath=28&products_id=106
<twopoint718> I feel like ~13in. and 4:3 aspect in a laptop is the sweet spot for me
<twopoint718> sgtd: hah, true
<h00k> I don't mind the wider screen, it's nice to fit more side-by-side for me
<h00k> preference, an dall
<h00k> *and all
<spikeb> yeah i love widescreen
<sgtd> i want a kickin' desktop w/ 23" monitor(s)
<sgtd> but instead i get a shitty standard issue administrative assistant 1.86GHz hand-me-down
<sgtd> it's just wrong
<spikeb> s/23/32/ and im with ya
<spikeb> ;)
<timtierney> I've got two 17" wides.  I'll never go back.
<h00k> I have a 15" laptop and a 17" attached when I'm in the office
 * sgtd goes off to sleep.  later folks.
<spikeb> later sgtd
<sgtd> wilugbot: keep things clean in here
<wilugbot> "Hi, please give us some money. We don't see how my SATA drive goes into that thing
<h00k> sgtd: Peace
<timtierney> yeah I guess I better head off to bed too.  Its been great meeting everyone.
<h00k> I ate way more string cheese than I was bargaining for.
<h00k> Yeah, I'm about there too
<h00k> Thanks for stopping by
<twopoint718> Yeah, thanks for letting me drop in late.
<h00k> UNACCEPTABLE
<h00k> er, of course :)
<uberushaximus> If he's late I must be extremely late
<spikeb> yes
<h00k> Hello there
<h00k> good to see you :D
<h00k> How are things?
<uberushaximus> Pretty good, just got off work not too long ago, been working and studying pretty much all the time nowadays
<h00k> uberushaximus: what are you studying?
<uberushaximus> basic stuff, I'm just doing a bunch of things with an undecided major at UW-Washington County, mostly physics and chinese this semester
<h00k> cool
<h00k> Physics was one of my favorite subjects
<h00k> I kicked arse in HS and then again in college with that one
<uberushaximus> We're on rotational momentum now, pretty easy unit overall
<uberushaximus> hm, I just noticed that I have bonded channels downstream on my cable modem, sweet
<h00k> what does that mean?
<uberushaximus> can't say for sure but it might mean that they plan to roll out super 60 here, basically it allows my modem to broadcast over more than one channel upstream
<uberushaximus> erm downstream so replace broadcast with recieve
<uberushaximus> somewhat relevant ars article http://arstechnica.com/telecom/news/2009/01/cable-modems-to-hit-300mbps-with-8-channel-bonding.ars
<uberushaximus> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DOCSIS#Speed_tables
<nickmoeck> I totally missed the meeting :(
<nickmoeck> I blame h00k
<h00k> cool.
<h00k> nickmoeck: I even sent out a reminder
<h00k> !
<h00k> the /topic had the wrong date :(
<nickmoeck> yeah but the channel topic said Thursday!
<nickmoeck> Meetings where h00k has not made any mistakes with the date or time: 0
<h00k> There was 1!
<h00k> nickmoeck: anyway, can you see the scrollback?
<nickmoeck> yes, reading it now
<h00k> uberushaximus: Oh, you must be on Charter
<h00k> uberushaximus: they were talking about that in our area, too, except their current equipment can barely handle a dedicated 25megabits/second pipe :(
<h00k> the super 60
<uberushaximus> ah, it isn't really a big deal to me if the roll it out here because my mom wouldn't go for it but yeah it's nice to know that they're not dragging their heels as much as they used to on network upgrades
<h00k> They still have no plans on IPv6 though, apparently
<h00k> :(
<h00k> http://twitter.com/#!/CharterWitten/status/3851705443684352
<h00k> nickmoeck: I fully expect you to host 7 release parties in Milwaukee
<h00k> just sayin'
<h00k> </jest>
<nickmoeck> h00k: 7 release parties, eh? for... um.... me and.... Tim?
<h00k> nickmoeck: ;D
<uberushaximus> IPv6 is the part I really care about and the reason I went with a DOCSIS3.0 modem in the first place
<nickmoeck> IPv6 is just a fad
<nickmoeck> We're going to be on IPv4 for the next 50 years still probably
<uberushaximus> it'll have to be rolled out eventually
<nickmoeck> What we will likely see happen before that ever happens is ISPs doing NAT and assigning RFC1918 address to customers (charging more if you want a real IP, of course)
<nickmoeck> and then all of those /8's that companies have and arent using being reclaimed
<h00k> nickmoeck: I'm not sure that I agree, with the limited availability of IPv4 address available
<h00k> er, let me throw in the same word twice!
<h00k> You can only band-aid it for so long
<nickmoeck> h00k: there are plenty of IPs that aren't in use that are just being hoarded by companies
<h00k> how can they enforce that?
<nickmoeck> Apple doesnt need a /8. HP doesn't. Ford doesn't. Boeing doesn't. USPS doesn't. DuPont doesnt
<nickmoeck> ARIN sets the rules. They say that if you're not using an IP address (and NEED IT), you're supposed to give it back
<nickmoeck> as it stands right now, you have to prove that you're using all of the IPs that you have before they'll give you more
<nickmoeck> and using them responsibly
<h00k> I secretly am excited to see the day when an IPv4 address *can't* be handed out because the pool is full.
<nickmoeck> I'm not!
<nickmoeck> I'm going to need at least a /24 soon
<h00k> It'll make one hell of a mess,I'll tell you that much
<nickmoeck> Anyone know why Qt applications would crash because of PulseAudio? in Kubuntu 10.10
<nickmoeck> other than pulse being a POS
<h00k> I haven't had pulse issues in a *long* time
<h00k> nickmoeck: or applications aren't using pulse appropriately
<nickmoeck> I think it's a config issue though. First flash wasn't working with Pulse, then when that was fixed, KDE stuff is crashing when it tries to play sound. knotify and Amarok both crashed
<nickmoeck> (not my machine, btw)
<h00k> nickmoeck: course, yours works perfectly and that belongs to family, yes?
<nickmoeck> haha no, its a friend's computer
<h00k> or a friend...yeah...always happens.
<nickmoeck> also, I forgot that he's not even using ubuntu
<h00k> what is it?
<nickmoeck> Arch
<uberushaximus> why do they need pulse exactly? are apps hogging alsa?
<h00k> more flexability, from what I understand
<nickmoeck> I dunno why he needs pulse. He's always tinkering with stuff
<nickmoeck> and breaking it
<nickmoeck> then asking me for help even though I've never used Arch a day in my life
<exigraff> pulseaudio! it's great! >_>
<nickmoeck> On a slightly different topic, ZephyrVPS.com - opinions? It would be for the hosting company that I'm in the process of starting
<h00k> I've used the Networked sinks in pulse before, that was pretty cool
<uberushaximus> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/PulseAudio
<uberushaximus> arch's docs are good and so are gentoo's
<exigraff> nickmoeck: never used 'em. I have only good things to say about Linode, and igxhost.com isn't bad either
<exigraff> though not quite up to linode's level
<nickmoeck> exigraff: I meant your opinion as a name for my company, actually
<exigraff> oh, haha
<exigraff> I'm glad I read your entire message. :p
<exigraff> my bad
<nickmoeck> another possibility is FlowVPS.com (which I can also obtain FlowHosting.net)
<h00k> That's pretty cool
<nickmoeck> Ideally I'd like to have ____VPS and ____Hosting.com or something similar since I plan to offer  VPS hosting and shared hosting
<nickmoeck> I do kinda like FlowVPS
<h00k> all 'ur informashuns is flowing'
<h00k> ...er...something.
<nickmoeck> yeah something like that, h00k
<h00k> 'iz flowing'
<uberushaximus> bleh, my old windows 7 partition needs fscking before I can resize it
<h00k> uberushaximus: welcome back.
<h00k> :(
<uberushaximus> dunno what happened there
<h00k> pings ate you, apparently
<h00k> 23:26 ::: signoff/#ubuntu-us-wi uberushaximus (Ping timeout: 255 seconds)
<uberushaximus> h00k: your client doesn't respond to ctcp version requests
<h00k> uberushaximus: it's irssi
<h00k> I don't remember if I turned that off or not
<h00k> I didn't even get a response myself
<uberushaximus> oh you know what I was on the wrong network
<h00k> uberushaximus: irssi 0.8.14 (20090728 1938)
<h00k> Okay, I need some sleeps
<h00k> Peace, all
<uberushaximus> later h00k
<nickmoeck> goodnight h00k
<spikeb> mornin
<h00k> Hey hey
 * spikeb is actually awake in the morning for a change
<spikeb> woops
<sgtd> MORE COFFEE
<spikeb> must have!
<sgtd> bring me some too
<sgtd> wilugbot: you in?
<wilugbot> I am BEYOND wet
<sgtd> ><
 * spikeb brews up a pot
<sgtd> _that_ is enthusiasm for coffee.
<spikeb> haha.
<spikeb> nothing interesting in the news yet today
<h00k> I just got my Gwibber rocking with the statusnet on ubuntu-wisconsin.org
<spikeb> cool
<spikeb> i set up mustard on the phone last night, haven't gotten around to gwibber on the netbook yet
<h00k> Oh, yeah, I have to do the android
<spikeb> i think i might have enough coffee in me to set up gwibber now heh
 * spikeb ponders reading jono bacon
<spikeb> 's book
<spikeb> statusnet never gets my location anywhere near correct.
<sgtd> spikeb: your location is incorrect.
<spikeb> indeed.
<sgtd> moving is probably the only recourse
<sgtd> i dare not argue with software on the correctness of my location
<spikeb> well, eventually, i am moving back to Superior. statusnet usually gets that one right :)
<sgtd> therefor Superior is a correct location
 * sgtd tries to keep the peace with the software
<sgtd> (it may be running my ventilator or colostomy bag someday)
<spikeb> I tend to fight with it. Comes with the job.
<spikeb> boo
#ubuntu-us-wi 2010-11-20
<Jora> hi
<sgtd> Jora: welcome
<Jora> thanks
<sgtd> :)
<Jora> hows it going?
<sgtd> es gud.
<sgtd> late on a friday night
<sgtd> "late"
<Jora> heh, this isn't that late.
<sgtd> woke up @ 5am
<sgtd> it's late.
<Jora> I got up at six
<Jora> I am just a night owl I guess
<sgtd> wilugbot: fetch me another
<wilugbot> http://www.system76.com/product_info.php?cPath=28&products_id=106
<sgtd> wilugbot: nice.
<wilugbot> https://wiki.ubuntu.com, which aggregates feeds from Ubunutu Members
<spikeb> ditto
#ubuntu-us-wi 2010-11-21
<lostson> good morning everybody
#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-11-16
 * h00k sighs
<h00k> Hi.
<Cheesehead> Hey
<h00k> I was preoccupied last week, totally skipped the meeting :|
<Cheesehead> So did everyone else.
<Cheesehead> I was too busy to run another fake
<h00k> cool.
<h00k> Coordinating things with family memember, I have a second cousin with cancer that's not doing very well
<Cheesehead> I'm very sorry to hear that.
<Cheesehead> My father-in-law is in a similar situation
<Cheesehead> How about we do the meeting Tuesday eve? Before everyone embarks on Thanksgiving?
<Cheesehead> Make it the monthly meeting?
<h00k> yeah. that works.
<h00k> wooooah.
<h00k> Hey.
<h00k> So...
<h00k> We could consider doing a 'pod' of Diaspora.
<h00k> for Ubuntu Wisconsin.
<h00k> maybe.
<Cheesehead> h00k: I know of Diaspora, but I don't know what a pod is. I can guess, though. Can always try it before or after the meeting.
<h00k> Cheesehead: it's like...a separate instance. Like...
<h00k> statusnet
 * Cheesehead looks up statusnet
<h00k> identi.ca
<h00k> er, like...open-source twitter, kinda
 * Cheesehead looks up identi.ca
<Cheesehead> I matured in the era of rss feeds and non-dynamic web pages.
<h00k> well done!
<Cheesehead> I remember using Netscape 4 over a dialup connection.
<h00k> I do, also :(
<Cheesehead> Heck, I used BBSs in high school before internet dial up was common!
<h00k> I knew when the tones weren't right, or what baud we connected at.
<Cheesehead> yup
<h00k> No, mom. That's 14.4k. We're paying for 56k.
<h00k> 'HOW DO YOU KNOW YOU DIDN'T EVEN LOOK;
<h00k> '
<Cheesehead> I wonder if we have too many communication channels.
<Cheesehead> (I would think that, since I don't use lots of them)
<Cheesehead> For example, I find G+ useful for entertainment, but too limited for communicating anything useful
<Cheesehead> I'm annoyed that rss is a perfectly good immediate-notification system...but g+ and others won't use it (or anyone else's).
<h00k> If you don't agree and want to fire me for bring up !politics, whatever, but this SOPA crap needs to not pass.
<h00k> heh
<h00k> http://anthonyrhook.com
#ubuntu-us-wi 2015-11-09
<tsimonq2> o/ adueppen
<adueppen> hi tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> adueppen: a friendly bot named DragonEyes will invite you to the cool kids channel
<tsimonq2> adueppen: nvm, just join #phillw
<tsimonq2> h00k: curious, what's the status on the transition?
#ubuntu-us-wi 2015-11-11
<tsimonq2> h00k: ping
